# RAF Thorpe Abbots.. Norfolk Dec 2011



## Black Shuck (Dec 29, 2011)

Thorpe Abbotts airfield was built during 1942 and early 1943 for the RAF as a satellite airfield for RAF Horham but the rapid buildup of the 8th Air Force resulted in both airfields being handed over to the Americans. The thirty-six hardstandings originally planned were increased to fifty. Two T-2 hangars were erected, one on the east side of the flying field and one on the south side adjacent to the technical site. This and several of the domestic sites were in woodland stretching south and bordering the A143 Diss to Harleston road. The Pics....


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 29, 2011)

Some really nice shots there Shuck


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks Fella.. first time I've been out for a while.


----------



## Priority 7 (Dec 29, 2011)

No worries when you do go out you seem to pick 'em well


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 29, 2011)

I do my best!!


----------



## jonney (Dec 29, 2011)

nice finds there mate have just had a look at the rest of the photos and I'm jealous that bhq looks nice and dry. we're these taken on the new camera


----------



## TK421 (Dec 29, 2011)

Nice one mate, really like your photos


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks a lot TK we can but try.


----------



## MD (Dec 29, 2011)

nice work 
like the control tower


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks a lot TK we can but try.


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 29, 2011)

jonney said:


> nice finds there mate have just had a look at the rest of the photos and I'm jealous that bhq looks nice and dry. we're these taken on the new camera



Yes Jonny it's one of the best BHQ's in Norfolk I think. Yes it was the new camera.


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 29, 2011)

MD said:


> nice work
> like the control tower



Thanks MD,, like the fact you got to Bessingham by the way.


----------



## Winch It In (Dec 29, 2011)

Cracking report Black Shuck, that BHQ is one of my favorites as its nice to find them like that, still looks good since I last visited.


----------



## urban phantom (Dec 30, 2011)

love the b&w of the nissan hut ive been wanting to look round the musiem for while i think il be down for a holliday again this year probley sunny hunny thanks for sharing


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 30, 2011)

Winch It In said:


> Cracking report Black Shuck, that BHQ is one of my favorites as its nice to find them like that, still looks good since I last visited.



Cheers Winch it was one of the best that I have been in. There's another over at RAF Bodney but it's backfilled to within an inch of the entrance unfortunately.


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 30, 2011)

urban phantom said:


> love the b&w of the nissan hut ive been wanting to look round the musiem for while i think il be down for a holliday again this year probley sunny hunny thanks for sharing



Nice one Urban there's loads down here.


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice one! Some really interesting looking structures there!


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 30, 2011)

Black Shuck said:


> first time I've been out for a while.



I thought I'd not seen anything by you for a while!


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 30, 2011)

UrbanX said:


> Nice one! Some really interesting looking structures there!



Thanks X. Did think about adopting the "X" I'm hard pose in the BHQ but room was at a premium.


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 30, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> I thought I'd not seen anything by you for a while!



Thanks Tee J. I haven't been very well I'm afraid. Getting better now though.


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear that. It wasn't that awful bronchitis that's been doing the rounds was it? Anyhow glad you're better.


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 30, 2011)

TeeJF said:


> Sorry to hear that. It wasn't that awful bronchitis that's been doing the rounds was it? Anyhow glad you're better.



Nah mate clinical depression.


----------



## Andymacg (Dec 30, 2011)

crackin work there shuck mate


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks Andy.. this was an excellent airfield to explore.


----------



## Faing (Dec 31, 2011)

Look like one of them places that reveal iself in the winter wen the leafs fall of the trees. good stuff shuck


----------



## krela (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice one Shuck. It's good to see you back, I hope you are out of the other side of your health problems now.


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 31, 2011)

Getting there Krela thanks. Nice to get out and about again.


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 31, 2011)

Faing said:


> Look like one of them places that reveal iself in the winter wen the leafs fall of the trees. good stuff shuck



Yeah you're right the Faing, I did say to M02W this must be like the Amazon during the summer!


----------



## kevsy21 (Dec 31, 2011)

Nice work m8.


----------



## Black Shuck (Dec 31, 2011)

kevsy21 said:


> Nice work m8.



Thanks Kevsy.


----------



## manof2worlds (Jan 2, 2012)

S'pose I'd better add mine.

Was good explore with the Shuckster after a long-ish absence. The Shuck Dude seems to be better now thankfully and this was our first proper explore in a good few months.

Now, word of warning - I'm a shamelessly art-farty twat these days, so all mine are processed to buggery X-D

Thankfully, Shucky's shots show you what they're acutally supposed to look like 

Da pics:

1.




Former WWII Airbase, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

2.




Former WWII Airbase, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

3.




Former WWII Airbase, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

4.




Former WWII Airbase, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

5.




Former WWII Airbase, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

6.




Former WWII Airbase, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

7.




Former WWII Airbase, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

8.




Former WWII Airbase, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr

9.




Former WWII Airbase, Norfolk, U.K. by manof2worlds, on Flickr


----------

